# Big DerPl Urbex Meet-Up



## urban-dorset

Firstly, I'd like to say that I have spoken with Krela and he is happy for me to post the following idea.

I think it would be great to have a big members group meetup and the date we've come up with is Saturday 19th September, which is DerelictPlaces 10th Birthday weekend! It seems a fitting weekend to hold a meet and eat cake.

This meetup would likely include a visit to the derelict Victorian gothic chapel that Krela is helping to renovate and turn into an art and community space. This project will take several years to complete and details can be found here:-

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=29536#.VLgp5SusVyI

The Chapel visit would be followed by a pub meet, and somewhere along the line we might include some group urbex photos, so bring your disguises!

Exact details are still to be finalised as, of course, it also depends on numbers.

Krela is going to create an invite only meetup forum where we can discuss things more privately, but in the meantime it'd be good to gauge the level of interest in this.

Here's hoping we gets loads of positive replies - it would be great to all meet up at once!


----------



## krela

That's right folks, an official birthday meetup.


----------



## TheVampiricSquid

I think it's a great idea, would be a brilliant day for everyone!


----------



## mockingbird

sounds good


----------



## gingrove

Wonderful idea! keep us informed.


----------



## flyboys90

What a brilliant idea,I wont be able to make it but cant wait to see the photos.


----------



## smiler

Sounds good and it would be nice to put faces to the names of folks who have given me so much pleasure by posting pics and reports of places that I probably won't get to see for myself. Thing is what if I don't like em or unlikely as it seems, They don't like me, 
So I wish the idea well but I include myself out
Stay Safe.


----------



## cunningplan

Great idea and so far I've not got anything on for that weekend (Well it looks like I have now)


----------



## cogito

Co-incidentally, that's also International Talk Like a Pirate Day!


----------



## krela

cogito said:


> Co-incidentally, that's also International Talk Like a Pirate Day!



Yarrrrrr, what a happy coincidence.


----------



## UrbanX

See you all there


----------



## Mikeymutt

Would love to come to this..long way.but hopefully if I can.i would make a weekend of it.i have relations in Bristol.and would love to see that old chapel.


----------



## LittleOz

Great idea, let's do it.


----------



## urban-dorset

This is looking good


----------



## Doodle

Sounds good to me!


----------



## mookster

I'm up for it!


----------



## alex76

Count me in


----------



## Chopper

Sounds good, and nice venue too. I'm in!


----------



## urban-dorset

Just bumping this thread up a bit...


----------



## Foxylady

Hi urban-dorset.  I haven't posted on DP for about three years, although I do like to look in from time to time. I would like to join in the meet-up mind, health permitting, as Bristol's on my wish list and easy enough to get to from here. It would be an excellent opportunity to stay the weekend and look at some other stuff there too. As long as you don't mind an oldie dropping in.


----------



## krela

It would be lovely to see you there Foxylady.


----------



## Foxylady

Cheers, Krela. I look forward to it if I can make it.


----------



## urban-dorset

Yes, great to see you.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw

Sounds like a plan tbh


----------



## TheVampiricSquid

It's nice to see so many people up for it, such a good response!


----------



## gushysfella

Good idea..............be nice to put a faces to the names after so many years!


----------



## krela

Okay so I think it's safe to say pencil in the 19th Sept in your diaries. This is happening.


----------



## fluffy5518

Missed this one !! Yeah what a great idea !! Stick us down for a ticket or two !!


----------



## Black Shuck

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## urban-dorset

Any chance of pinning this thread to the top, Krela? Then it won't get missed.


----------



## Black Shuck

Foxylady said:


> Hi urban-dorset.  I haven't posted on DP for about three years, although I do like to look in from time to time. I would like to join in the meet-up mind, health permitting, as Bristol's on my wish list and easy enough to get to from here. It would be an excellent opportunity to stay the weekend and look at some other stuff there too. As long as you don't mind an oldie dropping in.



Hey Foxy! Good to see you again!.... Where have you been?...!


----------



## Foxylady

Black Shuck said:


> Hey Foxy! Good to see you again!.... Where have you been?...!


Hiya Shucky. I wandered off to do other stuff and forgot the time!  How's things with you?


----------



## Black Shuck

Foxylady said:


> Hiya Shucky. I wandered off to do other stuff and forgot the time!  How's things with you?



Good thanks! Just got back into it myself again after some time out!


----------



## LadyPandora

Oooo, totally up for that


----------



## stu8fish

Why not. Went to a beer festival in Bristol once. Can't remember much about it, but I lost my glasses there and have been wanting to go look for them.


----------



## Lone Wanderer

I'd love put some faces on the people who's reports give me such pleasure!


----------



## fluffy5518

Lone Wanderer said:


> I'd love put some faces on the people who's reports give me such pleasure!



You'll probably be a bit disappointed !!


----------



## Dugie

Sounds interesting!


----------



## sunny100

Good idea mate


----------



## smileysal

Hi all, same as Foxy Lady, not posted on here for ages. Sorry.  Will work on The new Mendoza and see if we can come down. Would be great to see people old and new lol. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Lightbuoy

Good to see some familiar names on here again  I'll be up for this - just got to check me Diary.....


----------



## Newage

I'm up for it, just name the time and place and I ll be there, Oi Fluffy you getting mrs Fluffy to drive me for once.

Sweet.

Newage


----------



## kesh01

Sounds great


----------



## Landie_Man

Im interested


----------



## thorfrun

is it just cash fundraising or can people donate materials, i.e. sand, cement, tools to help with the project, and if so what would be accepted, obviously they would be resoponsible for getting them there.


----------



## krela

We'd actually prefer materials where possible. Drop me a PM with your email address and I'll get back to you about it.


----------



## krela

Sadly we are having to abort the chapel project and are handing the building back over the Bristol City Council (full statement here).

This means we will need a new venue. Given the difficulty in finding derelict locations that can hold a large number of people without issues and causing undue attention, can I suggest we just have a pub meet? I have a cheap pub in mind that is in central Bristol, with a multi-storey nearby that always has loads of spaces. I might even open up a sub forum for people to chat and make arrangements for it etc if people want to plan the meet into a road trip etc.

What do people think? I'm also open to suggestions.


----------



## urban-dorset

Sorry to hear that Krela. Just about to read the statement on why you're having to abandon ship.

I think your idea about the pub is a good one, and also the sub forum. My vote would be to go for both.


----------



## TheVampiricSquid

That is unfortunate, I'm sorry to hear that.

I think the pub venue and sub forum are good ideas, would make it a lot easier to chat and make arrangements.


----------



## smiler

My sympathys krela,Petty bureaucratic jobsworths win again and a decent building gets trashed,ain't life grand, take care mate.


----------



## UrbanX

Sounds like an ace plan B! 
Really looking forward to putting faces to names!


----------



## Foxylady

smiler said:


> My sympathys krela,Petty bureaucratic jobsworths win again and a decent building gets trashed,ain't life grand, take care mate.


This. Sorry you've all been blindsided by blinkered people who can't, or won't, understand that there are different ways of working with and for the community. I've had recent experience myself re something as simple as putting up an info board for our searchlight emplacement and something I've had to walk away from due to ridiculous bureacratic and political short-sightedness...not to mention a bunch of old men who think they know better when they haven't even gone to primary sources for their info and refuse to give credence to the woman who has. Don't get me started, lol. 

Not sure if I'll make it for the pub venue (I'd probably have missed that anyway, as health isn't good for evening carousing, lol), but I'll keep on looking in and see how it goes.


----------



## gingrove

I like the sound of the pub and the sub forum is a good idea too, as UrbanX says it will be interesting to put faces to some of the names!


----------



## krela

Foxylady said:


> This. Sorry you've all been blindsided by blinkered people who can't, or won't, understand that there are different ways of working with and for the community. I've had recent experience myself re something as simple as putting up an info board for our searchlight emplacement and something I've had to walk away from due to ridiculous bureacratic and political short-sightedness...not to mention a bunch of old men who think they know better when they haven't even gone to primary sources for their info and refuse to give credence to the woman who has. Don't get me started, lol.
> 
> Not sure if I'll make it for the pub venue (I'd probably have missed that anyway, as health isn't good for evening carousing, lol), but I'll keep on looking in and see how it goes.



That's a shame, I can relate though as I have similar health problems to your own. I'll be making the meeting daytime (lunchtime onwards).


----------



## MrDan

I'll be there for sure!

edit: I've just read that you've had to abandon the chapel project and to say I'm disappointed in BCC is an understatement! I'm definitely up for a pub meet though!


----------



## Dawnwarrior

Sounds Stunning...


----------



## CovertUrbex

Definitely be up for it work permitting! 

Sorry to hear about the Chapel Krela, what sort of capacity will the pub be? We don't want it bursting at the seams with Derpers


----------



## flyboys90

Your statement makes very interesting reading.I am having a battle with my local authority and know what's it's like meeting this type officer there is just no give anywhere and find it very hard to kept my mouth shut.
Good luck with you new project I'm sure it will be a success.


----------



## ExplorerAnt

Brilliant idea, i would love to come and meet some of the group. As some of you guys take really good photos and would mind meeting some of you in person maybe... How do i get in on this?


----------

